# What is this from?



## zachattack (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

It looks like it may be from a badger.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Bear claw?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Velociraptor :lol:


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Bobcat?


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Looking at the base height I will say bear


----------



## ruger 454 (Sep 7, 2007)

BIG cat.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Looks too thin for bear


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

ruger 454 said:


> BIG cat.


Agreed.


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

another vote for big cat, and to thin for bear


----------

